# Help...advice needed



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Obi has some sort of infestation (not sure if it's lice or fleas) and I bathed him with Johnsons Flea Shampoo yesterday but it doesn't seem to have helped much as he is still scratching like mad. I've been trying to comb him through with a nit comb but there is so much fur that in order to ensure I've got everything I'm afraid I might have to scalp him!  

Can anyone offer any recommendations on a good treatment? He is not allowed to have the normal Advocate (or similar) treatment whilst on his medication so that is not an option. Any natural options or treatments not as severe as Advocate/Frontline?? 

I'm unsure if they are fleas or dog lice but by co-oncidence my son caught head lice at the end of term and I treated him, myself and my daughter. I didn't treat Obi as I'd read that human head lice can't live on dog fur because it's too coarse. Perhaps that's wrong with cockapoo fur because it's so soft?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Clare sorry to hear about Obi's visitors ... get picking and combing ... I am sorry I dont know what other treatments to recommend, but I am sure Katie will be able to help you with this .... 

Hope you and your family had a lovely Xmas ... xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Clare - what a nightmare, just when Obi was doing so well..I think we have had our share of cockapoo traumas already. I have seen lots of products online when researching about bettys itching but have not used any so can't recommend anything - bit of a useless post really...but hope you find something that works quickly..good luck xx


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh Clare, poor old Obi hno:
Hope you manage to sort out something to treat him with & that he is "visitorless" soon.

I don't know whether dogs can be treated with tea tree oil at all but I know that headlice hate teatree so maybe some sort of natural teatree shampoo might help.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

The unusually warm weather is responsible for many infestations. One of the dogs where I livery my horse has fox mange so it is not an isolated problem. I would say Advocate but if you cannot use it then I would speak to your vet.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Clare please read our flea information from our cockapoo owners website : http://www.cockapoo-owners-club.org.uk/cockapoo_care_fleas.html



You could try the D.Earth.........follow the link for Wolfcreek. This is a natural flea/wormer. 

Capstar tablets from the vets kill adult fleas so might not be as strong as Advocate?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> Clare please read our flea information from our cockapoo owners website : http://www.cockapoo-owners-club.org.uk/cockapoo_care_fleas.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you everyone...I think it's fleas, have just bathed him again with the Flea shampoo and found a few.  

Shirley, thanks for pointing me to your page...brilliant advice! I'm going to speak to the vet tomorrow and ask which product I can use. I'm also now going to invest in some Aclaim spray and clean all the carpets, just in case! What a pain in the you know where


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Clare - what a nightmare, just when Obi was doing so well..I think we have had our share of cockapoo traumas already. I have seen lots of products online when researching about bettys itching but have not used any so can't recommend anything - bit of a useless post really...but hope you find something that works quickly..good luck xx


I know Colin, it seems to be one thing after another but at least I know it's fixable


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> I know Colin, it seems to be one thing after another but at least I know it's fixable


the New Year has got to be a good one for you Clare xxx 

I have put a special Christmas wish in for you & Obi and Colin & Betty Bossy Knickers   ... trouble free cockapoo ownership ...


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Thank you everyone...I think it's fleas, have just bathed him again with the Flea shampoo and found a few.
> 
> Shirley, thanks for pointing me to your page...brilliant advice! I'm going to speak to the vet tomorrow and ask which product I can use. I'm also now going to invest in some Aclaim spray and clean all the carpets, just in case! What a pain in the you know where


I used indorex spray as recommended by Katie (Lola)... It took me the whole day to do it properly .....right royal pain in the xxxx.... Funnily I read about the earth powder today on another forum....it's on my list of things to try for Betty...some people seem to swear by it


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> I used indorex spray as recommended by Katie (Lola)... It took me the whole day to do it properly .....right royal pain in the xxxx.... Funnily I read about the earth powder today on another forum....it's on my list of things to try for Betty...some people seem to swear by it


Yes DE seems very good from what I have heard too and we were thinking of trying that next year or I might try the billy no mates for fleas.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sorry to hear Obi has some little visitors, after ever thing else
One of our dogs in the past had rabbit lice I took one to the vet as I didn't know what it was and they gave me a shampoo that got rid of them. nip to the vets with one of the little monsters if you are no sure. And the vet will recommend what spray for the carpet that will not effect Obi.
We used to use Programe combined flea and worm tablets before Frontline but it did not protect from ticks which are a problem for us.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh poor Obi !

The Diatom (diatomaceous earth) powder is good stuff. I use it on the chickens as a natural wormer and lice treatment. The powder is like miniscule sharp pieces that pierce the lice and dehydrate them but the chickens eat it mixed in with their food so it is quite safe. If you give it a go, use it outside in a ventilated area. Good luck. xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Took Obi to the vet this morning and we discussed what treatment I could use. The good news is that the Vet thought he would be ok with Advocate now given his steroid dosage is lower..so he's been treated and we can go back to regular Advocate so this won't happen again....hurray 

I have also spent the entire day treating the house, what a nightmare! Only just finished. I have vaccumed every inch of carpet, washed soft furnishings and bedding, sprayed two cans of flea spray and stuck a great big sign on the door saying "SORRY, NO FLEAS! " . I doubt anything that breathes can survive in that house at the moment  Obi and I might need a torch to see through the fog when we return to the house later on. 

Having a nice cup of tea now and welcome sit down at a friends. I defy any FLEA to ever cross my path again!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Good news Clare ... sounds like a busy day ... enjoy the cuppa tea .. have a wine  and give flea free Obi a hug from his cockapoo friends ...


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Wow you have been busy Clare. 
Really glad that you were able to get Obi back on Advocate.......that'll get the little blighters 
Give Obi a huge hug from me & Oakley :hug:


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Took Obi to the vet this morning and we discussed what treatment I could use. The good news is that the Vet thought he would be ok with Advocate now given his steroid dosage is lower..so he's been treated and we can go back to regular Advocate so this won't happen again....hurray
> 
> I have also spent the entire day treating the house, what a nightmare! Only just finished. I have vaccumed every inch of carpet, washed soft furnishings and bedding, sprayed two cans of flea spray and stuck a great big sign on the door saying "SORRY, NO FLEAS! " . I doubt anything that breathes can survive in that house at the moment  Obi and I might need a torch to see through the fog when we return to the house later on.
> 
> Having a nice cup of tea now and welcome sit down at a friends. I defy any FLEA to ever cross my path again!


Well done Clare....the lengths we go to for our Doggies....


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Great news Clare, lets hope this gets rid of them! Now put your feet up and have a glass of wine..you deserve it! xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Well done Clare....the lengths we go to for our Doggies....


I know...at least the house is nice and clean


----------

